# Oil spill / Tarpon



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

This oil spill is going to be bad for many things. I wonder if the tarpon will be smart enough to stay clear?

Hopefully the flow of the Mississippi River will keep the spill out of the estuaries. The Gulf coast is likely screwed.

An early storm could bring the slick anywhere. They are talking three months to get wells drilled to relieve the pressure.... still not stopped.

5000 barrels a day = 210,000 gallons x 90 days = 18,900,000 gallons.

Korean built rig with lack of safety equipment permitted by a Domocratic Lousiana senator.... now she wants a full investigation... CYA.

TC


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarponchaser said:


> This oil spill is going to be bad for many things. I wonder if the tarpon will be smart enough to stay clear?
> 
> Hopefully the flow of the Mississippi River will keep the spill out of the estuaries. The Gulf coast is likely screwed.
> 
> ...


For real? I haven't heard that one yet. The msm dang sure isn't reporting it and doubt they will. Very interesting.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Eveyone knows this bad and no one knows how bad it will be.

Will the menhaden and the tarpon stay out of this mess?

Two years ago Dr. Larry McKinney, at that time head of Texas Parks & Wildlife, suggested a law to prevent purse seiging of menhaden in Texas waters. It was not brought to vote as "they" said there was no need.. a company had an office in Houston but they only operated out of Venice, La.

I told them that a law would be good as "the company" would go where the eaisest money was and if they wiped out the fishery there they would move here. 

I hope and pray for many reasons that the Venice fishery is not destroyed.

TC


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Just another case of the Federal government not protecting our boundries. Alien oil (British) coming in from International waters.

TC


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah yes, the All American Drilling Rig:

Built at Hyundai Heavy Industries Shipyard, Ulsan, South Korea

Flagged in the Marshall Islands

Operated by a Swiss company (Transocean)

Working for a British Petroleum Company

Cement compliments of a Dubai Company (Halliburton)

Source: http://www.deepwater.com/fw/main/Deepwater-Horizon-56C14.html?LayoutID=17

Couldn't be prouder.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Tarponchaser said:


> Just another case of the Federal government not protecting our boundries. Alien oil (British) coming in from International waters.
> 
> TC


I would rather have british oil than middle eastern oil every day of the year. At least that money is not being used against us!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

You got that right ..... All American:spineyes::headknock


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Oops baby Oops*

Oil comes at a high price to Tarpon.

I wonder how much they are directly affected by actually gulping oil when they are surfacing. They will certainly be indirectly affected by the oil entering the food chain.

Combined this with the reduction of brackish waters partly due to oil exploration channels eliminating nursery areas, and it is a double whammy.

Hope the clean up is successful before the big migrations of Tarpon head to Louisiana.

Need to drill just need to do it smarter.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tarpon would be greatly affected by this disaster. If they could just plug the leak with some lead enough to slow it . Then get the robotic sub's to weld it shut ..that would be a good Idea. I thought of this last week. I saw on the news how they were thinking of plugging the well with old tires and debris. Just stop that mess from making all species suffer. The poor wildlife has no reason to take another hit by man. As stated before..a lot of oil is pumping into the Gulf waters and it has not stopped. If this goes on...yes we all know the outcome. Prayers sent again.
:texasflag


----------

